# I GOT WORMS?!?!?!



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I flipped on the light on my tank to find little, white, "worms" slowly crawling around the front glass on the inside of the tank!







Other than boosting water temp and water change, what else can be done?!?!


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i have no idea except that is gross!
i know snails and worms cant stand salt....... so maybe add some salt??
or maybe even that snailocide would kill them, but i have never heard of worms inside a tank especially little white ones , that makes me think of maggots. Kill em all i say!


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

They're not like earthworms or nothin....they just look like dust or dirt until you get right up on the glass....thats when i realized they were moving around!!!! it freaks me out too dude...thats why I NEED HELP!!!!!


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

maybe they are snails, when they are really small i dont think they have shells yet and u can kinda see little dots jumping around.
Not saying they are for sure, but just a thought


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a lot of people have had them, and i am one of them that is having problem getting rid of them. supposedly they are caused by food or decaying matter under/within your gravel. do a big water change and clean the hell out of your gravel, oh yeah add salt i guess to. this works for most people, but it hasn't for me. their numbers have decreased dramatically but i still see 1 or 2 on occassion. I WANT THEM GONE!!









Joe


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

They are the result of over feeding. One way you can control them is reduce the amount fed. Also reduce the time that uneaten food is allowed to sit in the tank. This should help out alot.

~Dj


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

How much salt should i add? (37gal)


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Just reduce overfeeding and the amount of time uneaten food is left in the tank. Uneaten food/feeders should not be left in the tank more then 10minutes.

~Dj


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Jaws, I moved this once, how many time do you plan on posting the same question?









Add salt at 1 tbl spoon per 10 gallons.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look here


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry bout posting the topic twice grosse qurke, i didn't get the message saying it was moved til i already posted the new topic. MY BADD....now that i'm learnin the site, it won't happen again!


----------



## Corona (May 9, 2003)

Ditto to Insinuasian.

the little worms are planaria.

they live in almost all healthy tanks but get outta controll when the nutrients in your tank get to high, Wich is mostley coused by over feeding, Do a good gravel vac and cut back on feeding a little bit and they should go down in numbers.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Jawz,how long has this tank been set up?I have noticed the only time I get them is in a tank that has aged for atleast 6 months or more.Just curious if these Planeria worms only show up in well established tanks?


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

yeah well I just bought my 125 gal and have had it for like 5 weeks and I have 15 baby reds and I have the worms. I already delt with these pieces of shi$ in my last tank and I'm startin to get pist!!!!!!!!


----------

